# **ENDED**Here is my auction CK



## Tclem (Jul 8, 2015)

Here is my donation to the site since I've gotten plenty of good deals here I'll pass along this piece of CK. bidding starts tomorrow (morning ) at 8 central and runs until tomorrow (night )at 8 central since @SENC has spent all his allowance tonight.
1 1/4 x 2 7/8 x 13

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2015)

@NYWoodturner could you please lock my account until Tom and Tony are through torturing me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 8, 2015)

Kevin said:


> @NYWoodturner could you please lock my account until Tom and Tony are through torturing me.



That would be Henry n Tony, leave me out of this torture bizness

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 8, 2015)

Guess I could have wet it but oh well yall get the point

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 8, 2015)

I bid $5.32 Effective tomorrow at 8 central...


Does that mean I win? Since my bid is effective as of the start, and stop time?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 8, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I bid $5.32 Effective tomorrow at 8 central...
> 
> 
> Does that mean I win? Since my bid is effective as of the start, and stop time?


I edited it for the Kentucky folks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Guess I could have wet it but oh well yall get the point



Just put it out on the grass and have Paxton do it for ya

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I edited it for the Kentucky folks


Glad I helped correct your error... My bid still stands though. Consider it an absentee bid


----------



## Tclem (Jul 8, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Just put it out on the grass and have Paxton do it for ya


I have to put all of it up on a shelf. He grabs everything he can find and hides it under his bed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jul 8, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Glad I helped correct your error... My bid still stands though. Consider it an absentee bid


Hanging chad.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I have to put all of it up on a shelf. He grabs everything he can find and hides it under his bed


It doesn't get any better... I got to missing some calls that I needed to send out. They were in my sons room... Beside my drill and some maple Burl blanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 8, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> It doesn't get any better... I got to missing some calls that I needed to send out. They were in my sons room... Beside my drill and some maple Burl blanks


Until I get in the new shop I've been putting boxes in the kitchen and he has destroyed them. Half of it is in his room and the other half is in my boots. I got called out a 3 am the other morning and I fell face first when I stood up to put my boots on because of pen blanks in them

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> It doesn't get any better... I got to missing some calls that I needed to send out. They were in my sons room... Beside my drill and some maple Burl blanks



It gets worse as they get older. You wouldn't believe the things of mine I found at my 20 year-old's apartment. Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Until I get in the new shop I've been putting boxes in the kitchen and he has destroyed them. Half of it is in his room and the other half is in my boots. I got called out a 3 am the other morning and I fell face first when I stood up to put my boots on because of pen blanks in them



My oldest used to put legoes in my boots!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Just put it out on the grass and have Paxton do it for ya



I would still gladly take it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> My oldest used to put legoes in my boots!!



He was trying to tell you your chicken legs weren't enough to fill them so he figured legos would help 'ol pappy out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I have to put all of it up on a shelf. He grabs everything he can find and hides it under his bed





JR Custom Calls said:


> It doesn't get any better... I got to missing some calls that I needed to send out. They were in my sons room... Beside my drill and some maple Burl blanks



Gee - I wonder where they get this wood addiction...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 8, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> My oldest used to put legoes in my boots!!


I think the most painful is the little 1/64 scale tractors.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 8, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Gee - I wonder where they get this wood addiction...


Ha. I'm a proud papa though. We will be somewhere and he will say "Dad, is that Cherry (or walnut or maple... Those are the 3 he knows). How many 5 year olds can identify wood like that?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 8, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I think the most painful is the little 1/64 scale tractors.



Some of the matchbox cars were not very pleasant either!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 8, 2015)

D


Kevin said:


> He was trying to tell you your chicken legs weren't enough to fill them so he figured legos would help 'ol pappy out.


damn- you been peekin at my skinny legs..............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 8, 2015)

@SENC got any money left

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 8, 2015)

My little girl knows Cocobolo, Purpleheart and Camphor. She loves playing with my blocks while I'm working on something and she loves to help me sand. Cool stuff all around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> @SENC got any money left


I'm still digging through couch cushions for walnut money!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 8, 2015)

CK? Chakte kok?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 8, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> CK? Chakte kok?


I could do a bait and switch. Hmmmmm


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned the toe shot!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2015)

This piece seems to have questionable provenance or at least a questionable seller.... You're going to have to ship it to me for a detailed analysis before we go forward with this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 8, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> This piece seems to have questionable provenance or at least a questionable seller.... You're going to have to ship it to me for a detailed analysis before we go forward with this.


Well it did ship from Hawaii and is suppose to be 40-50 years old. As far as the seller. Ok you win that one. It's in the mail headed to you lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> My oldest used to put legoes in my boots!!


Thy had Legos back then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2015)

23 minutes 'till the frenzy starts......


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> 23 minutes 'till the frenzy starts......


7 minutes


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 9, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Thy had Legos back then.


Pikin on the  can have it's downside!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

If you're paying shipping, $5.33


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> If you're paying shipping, $5.33


Well I bid 5.34 and can save the shipping cost now that I'm in the lead

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 9, 2015)

5.35 and you are in for the sh.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> 5.35 and you are in for the sh.


This is going to be a long auction a penny increments. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 9, 2015)

Tclem said:


> This is going to be a long auction a penny increments. Lol


 5.36


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 9, 2015)

This penny stuff and crazy for this awesome piece of wood!! $5.41

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 9, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> This penny stuff and crazy for this awesome piece of wood!! $5.41


Oh are we doing a nickel now then? Fine, $5.46

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Now we are going to $1 increments lol


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 9, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Now we are going to $1 increments lol



Spoil sport!! $7.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 9, 2015)

$8!


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks like I may need to run this till next week at this rage. Where is @SENC and his pocket book.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 9, 2015)

Well lets try $2 increments.
$10.00


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Its working for @SENC so I guess I will blow this one open 2 $16.00. This is so Tony dont go into a rage!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 9, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Its working for @SENC so I guess I will blow this one open 2 $16.00. This is so Tony dont go into a rage!!


Holy Cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't compete with these big spenders! I think I will take my ball and go home. 

































$20.00

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 9, 2015)

22.34. Whoop whoop. At least I can say I had a piece for a few minutes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Well I won't be home till around 6 or 7 tonight so that gives me an hour or two to find something else to throw in since we are at the $22 mark


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Well I won't be home till around 6 or 7 tonight so that gives me an hour or two to find something else to throw in since we are at the $22 mark



Hair sticks don't count

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Hair sticks don't count


Shhhhhhhhhh don't tell everything


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 9, 2015)

OH OH OH OH Hair sticks!!!!!!!!
$22.44 



My Wife loves hair sticks.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> OH OH OH OH Hair sticks!!!!!!!!
> $22.44
> 
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have bid. Lol. I've got your package in my work van

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 9, 2015)

Not thick enough for henriatta @SENC $30

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Not thick enough for henriatta @SENC $30


You right (for a change) but I figured he has enough money to just waste. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 9, 2015)

I figure this is going to go way up out of my price range so I gotta have a little fun till it does.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I figure this is going to go way up out of my price range so I gotta have a little fun till it does.


Well just keep bidding and maybe nobody else will

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2015)

75.00. let's get serious for woodbarter!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> 75.00. let's get serious for woodbarter!


Well shoot I guess I will have to find something to throw in now


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 9, 2015)

Tclem said:


> You right (for a change) but I figured he has enough money to just waste. Lol.



I am afraid without editing you will be in trouble with the wordsmith @SENC for that statement.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> 75.00. let's get serious for woodbarter!





I was going to bid $74 until I saw Colin has opened his moneybag I can't compete with such high stakes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I am afraid without editing you will be in trouble with the wordsmith @SENC for that statement.


Yeah yeah yeah I know. Mr dictionary.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> 75.00. let's get serious for woodbarter!



Your show is going well I take it ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 9, 2015)

Yikes, I just noticed there are a couple of amazing auctions running, and by the time I see them the bidding is already way past my Paypal limit ... I should wake up earlier, that way I might at least get a bid in (even if I don't win!)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Yikes, I just noticed there are a couple of amazing auctions running, and by the time I see them the bidding is already way past my Paypal limit ... I should wake up earlier, that way I might at least get a bid in (even if I don't win!)


You can always under bid. At least you can say you bid

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Your show is going well I take it ?



We'll see.... This comes out of my limited wood budget. If the show good well there's a knife I want.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> We'll see.... This comes out of my limited wood budget. If the show good well there's a knife I want.....


Hope it goes extremely well then !


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Won't be home till after 8. 2 more hours so I'll just have to surprise the winner with something extra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Well I just got home. No time to post any extras but I have some ideas like HRB pen blanks or something along those lines


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Come on colin you almost got it


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

90 seconds


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

60 seconds


----------



## SENC (Jul 9, 2015)

Colin




















gotcha!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

I lied it will be some cedar pen blanks.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2015)

SENC said:


> .....gotcha!



what did you get me Henry????


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> what did you get me Henry????


Carolina people


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

I'll get you boxed up and mailed out colin. I didn't realize I didn't have any game boxes as this is 13". I'll pick some up tomorrow


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> what did you get me Henry????



Hair sticks probably

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'll get you boxed up and mailed out colin. I didn't realize I didn't have any game boxes as this is 13". I'll pick some up tomorrow



I'll get the donation made tomorrow morning after I get to the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'll get the donation made tomorrow morning after I get to the shop.


No problem I know you will take care of it. I would have had Kevin tell me when Henry paid up though

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

Tclem said:


> No problem I know you will take care of it. I would have had Kevin tell me when Henry paid up though



Now thats a true

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 10, 2015)

@Tclem - Donation completed. PM'd you my address.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

